# No longer receiving emails.



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm subscribed to a few Forums and Threads and the last email I received was Wednesday morning.

Any idea why?

-Kyle


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You will not receive any further emails about the thread(s) until you have read the new messages on the forum.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, thanks for that, but it's been working as expected for quite a while and suddenly I quit receiving emails Wednesday morning.

I've visited the forums otherwise and still aren't receiving emails. Zero this morning.

-Kyle


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

It seems your mail provider blocked our servers email for some reason. (Heck ,we are even white-listed with GMail). Looking at the reasons that they list that it "Could be", we really do not fit the list unless it was marked as SPAM by mistake by someone. This started on Jan 31, 2018 3:44:15 PM per our logs. Up until then...no issues and all mail to them was accepted.

Error...

SMTP error from remote mail server after pipelined MAIL FROM:<[email protected]> SIZE=18052: 550 5.7.1 Unfortunately, messages from [72.9.XXX.XXX] weren't sent. Please contact your Internet service provider since part of their network is on our block list (AS3140). You can also refer your provider to Troubleshooting. [VE1EUR01FT056.eop-EUR01.prod.protection.outlook.com]

I can not see any reason on our end it would have been blocked by them. I have filed a report with them...

Successfully Submitted!
Thank you for reporting your concern to us.
We review these submissions very carefully and will take appropriate steps to address this issue. Because of legal and privacy concerns, we may not provide you with any additional updates about this submission.
Service Request #: 1414068059
Use this number when communicating with Support about this issue. Please ensure that you can receive e-mail messages from @css.one.microsoft.com.
Thank you again for contacting us.

....So now we wait.

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Got this reply...Which is very lacking...

--------------------

Dear David Bott

Please note that your ticket number is in the subject line of this mail.

72.9.XXX.XXX

Note: Errors are unlikely, however, if an error is indicated, please resubmit the specific IP or IP range.

Thank you,

Outlook.com Deliverability Support

Please do not reply to this message as it is from an unattended mailbox. Any replies to this email will not be responded to or forwarded. This service is used for outgoing emails only and cannot respond to inquiries.

------------------

So I resubmitted the form again to see what would happen.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

For what it is worth...It seems we are not alone and this happens a lot with Microsoft owned email domains...

All emails we are sending to any Microsoft email account (live, outlook, Hotmail etc) are getting bounced back.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hotmail/MSN/Outlook was blocking my mail server recently too. I went through the steps to unblock it and I got a response from them saying they had done so, but I'm not sure they actually did anything.

The page to get off their blacklist is here: Smart Network Data Services


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, I am part of that program. They show ---> Yes - Blocked due to user complaints or other evidence of spamming. So people have flagged messages from here as SPAM which added the server to just their list. 

There is only one place to fill out and submit and all I get back is what is mentioned above. I see no other way to contact them even being part of that program you referenced.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Reply received...

Dear David Bott 

We have completed reviewing the IP(s) you submitted. The following table contains the results of our investigation. 

Conditionally mitigated
72.XXX.XXX.XXX
Our investigation has determined that the above IP(s) qualify for conditional mitigation. These IP(s) have been unblocked, but may be subject to low daily email limits until they have established a good reputation.

Please note that mitigating this issue does not guarantee that your email will be delivered to a user’s inbox.

Ongoing complaints from users will result in removal of the mitigation.

Mitigation may take 24 - 48 hours to replicate completely throughout our system.

If you feel your issue is not yet resolved, please reply to this email and one of our support team members will contact you for further investigation.

----------------------------

So we will see now what happens. AUGH!!!!!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I finally got another chance to check email today and there was a single TCF email in the folder. So, progress! Thanks, for working on it.

I HAD checked to make sure I didn't have it blocked and DID add it to the 'approved' list.

-Kyle


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Lets hope it continues.  Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I got a reply to that, but that's still it...

-Kyle


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You will not get past ones missed. Only new ones that come in. That is as long as they do not re-block it again.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So, even though I _am_ receiving _some_ emails from TCF, the activity is WAY down.

I just checked a random forum that I _am_ subscribed to, and I did _not_ receive notification of the latest posts...

FYI...

-Kyle


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Every email that the server got from this site to send to you has gone out and was accepted via HotMail. Maybe check spam filters as maybe you marked one as spam by mistake and now it is flagging others. Here is a small sample...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What Time Zone is that?

Only 5 emails for today, so far?

-Kyle


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

That was as of 11:44AM CT...Dallas TX. According to the e-mail logs you see for your e-mail, only 5 were sent out today a the time I looked. And that was taken directly from the server, not the site. Sites hands it to the server, server sends it out. So if their were any failures in sending, we would see it their.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

As you can see here, the red arrow is the server sending the notice to you of this thread reply. (3:06 is the time where the server is...so I know this was just sent as it is 3:06 where I am in TX.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Activity still seems really low.

It's hard to tell from this end, but it looks like some subscribed Forums aren't sending to me, still.

I'm subscribed to Coffee, Bolt, Roamio, Premiere and Home Media (at the minimum). It looks like there's threads and messages that have been posted without me receiving an email.

I (previously) had unsubscribed/re-subscribed to Bolt in order to solve this and it's the one other forum I _am_ receiving emails from...

-Kyle


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Oh...Feel free to check your settings for the subscriptions for maybe they are set to get a notice when you are on the site. If to many where bounced, the system will automatically reset your notices to local notice only...no email. After all, it does not want to keep sending out notices if the email is not working.(It would flood the queues) If you were subscribed to a lot, then this surely could have happened. You usually get a notice in your Messages In Box however.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have once again stopped receiving emails from this Forum.

-KP


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It looks like your email provider started bouncing them back again starting Sunday.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I added you to 'Safe Senders', with no effect...

-KP


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Looking at our server, all is fine and our server is not found on any blacklists. My guess is something with HotMail and your account or the server you get mail though. I say this only because we have a lot of hotmail users are we are not flooded YET with people mentioning it. 

I have sent in a note to Microsoft mail support that came back to to check our server settings even though they are the once bouncing without a real reason being given for the bounce in the response. More or less, they have us on a PRIVATE BLACK LIST they use only on some servers and I need to try to get thek to remove it. Not an easy thing to reach people to help.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I have a ticket opened with Microsoft....

*Thank you *
Your request was submitted

Support request number: SR1501480460


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

David Bott said:


> I have a ticket opened with Microsoft....


Hi David. You missed the second "n" in "know". Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

That was me but I love how my typos can always get blamed on DB.


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

One question ... WTF is lice.com? I'm afraid to go there myself. Or, I should say, my hair is.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I copy/pasted what David sent but I'd guess he meant live.com


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I fixed and updated.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have temporarily switched my TCF email address to my Gmail address, which is loaded in to the Hotmail account as an IMAP Server.

Since the Hotmail address 'filters' these emails to a separate folder, I'll have to see if that works like this.

Thanks for the help!

-KP


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

@David Bott, have you considered routing mail through something like Amazon SES? At least if Microsoft blocks SES, you have one tech giant in your corner!

A Google search reveals an incident in 2016 where Hotmail blocked some of SES, so it's not immune, and it was resolved in about 4 days, which isn't great. But it doesn't sound like the response you are getting from Microsoft is very encouraging.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

markb said:


> @David Bott, have you considered routing mail through something like Amazon SES? At least if Microsoft blocks SES, you have one tech giant in your corner!
> 
> A Google search reveals an incident in 2016 where Hotmail blocked some of SES, so it's not immune, and it was resolved in about 4 days, which isn't great. But it doesn't sound like the response you are getting from Microsoft is very encouraging.


Hi...We usually don't have issues, but Microsocft can be a pain if to many people click SPAM vs UNSUBSCRIBE. I think the last time this happened was a few years ago. It just takes time for them to get around to the support ticket, to which I have have not heard anything back on as of yet. Ugh!

So about an hour or so ago I setup a SendGrid account to send out the mail. So as of this time, all the mail server wide (4 sites), is being sent via SendGrid. I just hope it is working as I need to it.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Microsoft's email blacklists are a real pain. I run the mail server for a computer science department at a small college. Every 2 or 3 years we end up on it and it usually takes a few weeks to get us off of it. (This is particularly annoying for us as our college administration uses Microsoft-hosted email.)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

tim1724 said:


> (This is particularly annoying for us as our college administration uses Microsoft-hosted email.)


Oh my! Even using them as the hosted e-mail...What a total pain! The last time we were on the list for this server was 8/2016. So it is not like we are bad at doing what we do. What happens is people using Outlook click on JUNK for forum messages, vs Unsubscribe, not knowing what that does to a server as it counts as like a spam message to Outlook. Enough of them, on the list you go.

But what gets me is I am part of their mail service that sends me reports when people click to on JUNK and also their is a place I can login to look at a calendar to see the JUNK clicks. The issue is, well, in order for a report to show anything there has to be over 100 in a day. I can only see ONE time, on the 30th of last month, where there was over 100 of anything. And in this case, seemed to be 103 a RCTP requests in an hour. That is nothing when a large thread has a lot of subscribers. But even that resulted in not being flagged with a FILTER RESULT of GREEN. (As is ALL IS FINE.)

So I have no idea why we ended up on the list. But I did just get this back...(Hummm, thanks MS.)
---------------------------

We have completed reviewing the IP(s) you submitted. The following table contains the results of our investigation.

Conditionally mitigated
72.9.XXX.XXX
Our investigation has determined that the above IP(s) qualify for conditional mitigation. These IP(s) have been unblocked, but may be subject to low daily email limits until they have established a good reputation.

Please note that mitigating this issue does not guarantee that your email will be delivered to a user's inbox.

Ongoing complaints from users will result in removal of the mitigation.

Mitigation may take 24 - 48 hours to replicate completely throughout our system.
----------------------------

At this time I still have the server running all mail through SendGrid.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ok, the server is now off the Microsoft blacklist list for sending and mail is again being sent via our server vs SendGrid. 

It is amazing how much SendGrid mail is delayed in getting delivered due to their IP ratings! Oh my! So I hope this holds mail goes though without issue. 

Thanks


----------

